# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #39



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This week ANTIFA aka whining babies, the honeymoon from hell, FEDS finally start to warn sanctuary cities and a brand new segment you won't want to miss.

Thanks for listening and enjoy!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-04-23T20_11_31-07_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The new segment is going to be a mainstay. It's going to be hard to top the first installment, I have to say. My gagging was real.

As far as the serious parts of the show, prepare. Obama's armies are preparing to screw up this nation. Get in shape, arm up, and be ready.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This article has a list of Soros funded organizations:
BREAKING: America Is Under Attack By These 187 Groups Funded By George Soros


----------

